# Wie kann ich einen PRivaten Apache Server einrichten (net hosting)



## Jack the Ripper (25. Februar 2003)

Also mir ist heute mal sonne kleine Idee gekommen und mächte nur wissen ob ich sie realiesieren kann?Also ich wollte aus meinem Zweit Rechner einen Apache Server machen um Scripte zu testen.
Und jetzt frage ich mich wo ich so einen Apche Server herbekomme.Und ob des überhaupt geht.
Des ist nen 500 Mhz Amd K6 mit 128 Ram.

Ich weiss diese Frage wurde warscheinlich schon zig mal im Forum gestellt hab aber über suchen keinen vernünftigen thread gefunden.

Ripper


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Februar 2003)

Jack the Ripper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mir ist heute mal sonne kleine
> 
> Und jetzt frage ich mich wo ich so einen Apche Server herbekomme.



http://www.apache.org
einfach downloaden ist opensource



> Und ob des überhaupt geht.
> Des ist nen 500 Mhz Amd K6 mit 128 Ram.



reicht dicke


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jack the Ripper _
> *
> Und jetzt frage ich mich wo ich so einen Apche Server herbekomme.
> 
> Ripper *


Ich würde auf jeden Fall zu http://www.apachefriends.org/ raten, da der Apache dort bereits mit PHP & Co vorkonfiguriert ist.


----------



## Jack the Ripper (26. Februar 2003)

Jo danke werds ausprobieren


----------

